# Netgear Genie N150 Wireless USB-Adapter WNA1100 kann keine Verbindung zum Netzwerk herstellen



## €eld (17. November 2012)

Guten Abend,

*Betriebssystem:* Windows 8 Consumer Preview
*Hardware:* AMD Radeon HD5600, Athlon II X2, 4GB DDR2-RAM

*Fehlerbeschreibung:* Nach Download von (WNA1100 [WNA1100-Win8 Beta driver -> Keine .exe enthalten, was soll das?] & [Software Version 2.0.0.5]) und anschließender Installation hab ich über die Software NETGEAR WNA1100 Genie versucht auf mein Drahtlosnetzwerk zuzugreifen. Nach Eingabe des Netzwerkschlüssels und 3 Minuten Warten kam die Meldung: "Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem WLAN hergestellt werden: [Name des Drahtlosnetzwerkes]"

*Versuchte Lösung:* De- und anschließende Neuinstallation, brachte aber nichts. Ebenso wie Installation anderer Treiber für meinen zweiten Netgear Stick (WNA111v2, der funktioniert unter Windows 7 tadellos), dieser erkannt den WNA1100 nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

€eld


Edit:

*Lösung:* Alle Netgear Treiber deinstallieren, USB-Stick aus- und wieder anstecken. Geräte-Manager *->* Kategorie "Andere Geräte" WNA 1100 Rechtsklick" *->* "Treibersoftware aktualisieren" *->* "Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen." *->* Den Ordner mit dem Windows8-Beta driver anwählen und dann entsprechend x86 oder x64 wählen *->* installieren lassen *->* Rechts unten in der Symbolleiste das Internetsymbol anklicken und Verbindung zum gewünschten Drahtlosnetzwerk herstellen


----------

